# Does scratches on your bike components drive you nuts?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I got into a small crash today, and although the frame and components are fine and in perfect working order, I ended up getting severe scratches on the derailleur and handlebar.

Now, I want to reiterate that everything is still working fine, but as someone who is mildly neurotic, these scratches kinda bother me. If I were rich, I probably would have purchased a new handlebar and derailleur, but I am not rich and cannot justify spending money on replacements for things that don't need replacing.

I am wondering if anyone else felt this way? Did you end up buying a new part due to scratches even though the parts were functioning perfectly well or did you just suck it up and lived with it?

Another reason this gets to me is that I know that if I am determined to buy new parts only when they fail then I know that I will almost never buy a new handlebar or derailleur. I cannot imagine seeing those parts wear or fail over time like chains, cassettes, chainrings, or cables would over long-term use. Well, the derailleur might wear, but if I maintain it then it seems that it's one of those things that can last a lifetime. This is truer for the handlebar.

If this was a cheap Walmart bike then I wouldn't be so anxious, but it's a nice road bike. I'm sure many of you understand my predicament...or not?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Take pride in your "battle scars"


----------



## csneom4a1 (Mar 12, 2012)

With as many times as I have crashed, or tipped over at a light when first learning to ride, or had the person borrowing my bike crash it, I would have replaced everything multiple times. I only replace stuff when its no longer working, so now my bike looks like it has spent more time skidding on the pavement then up on the wheels.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

no, but scratching my nuts drives my bike


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Not really. It's hard not to ding up the pedals and rear derailleur. Scratching the frame does bug me.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I like looking at my bike after a few seasons and seeing it well worn. Makes me proud.

That being said, you could see if your LBS has a used derailleur, or even just the scratched parts. Personally I wouldn't care and just hammer on.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine is a machine that is being used!!! It's going to show some wear!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

yup ... we are alike ... a bit of OCD on my part ... sooner or later you will convince yourself that you need to change those derailleur or handlebar ... due to a significant performance enhancement off course ... _but we all know that you do not like the scratched derailleur and bar?_ 

my MTB frame has helicopter tape in a few areas known to be prone to scratches ... and all areas that cables can get to are also taped up ...


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

New tape will fix the bars and the rear derailleur can't be seen when you ride the bike. 

My bike looks the same as yours.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

It makes me sad when it first happens.... But then I stop caring, and ride my bike as it's supposed to be ridden. 

The only scratch that really irks me is one that originated while the bike was on a hitch-mounted rack while we were driving over Donner Pass during a storm on our way back from a race. There's a good chunk of paint missing on the fork from that trip, so now part of the fork is bare carbon.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

After you get your first scratch or ding you really don't care any more. I've got a bunch of scratches and it doesn't bother me as I ride rain or shine. Got a helmet cam now, so next time I go down I will post a video.

Enjoy your scratches as it means you are using your bike and hopefully having fun. get those miles on and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes they would bother me- there again I have a Pinarello. Feel the same about my motorcycles and car. Find replacement parts at FleaBay on the cheap.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Doesn't bother me a bit........except on the crank arms, don't know why, but the small scratches there bother me alot! Not enough to replace them because of the scratch though


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*What never?*



rkdvsm said:


> I know that I will almost never buy a new handlebar or derailleur. I cannot imagine seeing those parts wear or fail over time like chains, cassettes, chainrings, or cables would over long-term use.


My last rear derailleur got loose at about 65,000 miles - it still shifted "OK" but the new derailleur shifted better.

With aluminum bars and the amount I sweat, I find that the bars corrode enough to require replacement at about 55,000 miles, give or take.

Never is a long time.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Never is a long time.


True enough, Kerry, but 65,000 is a lot of miles, too. For some people it's the same as forever.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Not really. It's hard not to ding up the pedals and rear derailleur. Scratching the frame does bug me.


Ditto, though I have always found that once you get the first ding/dent/scratch on the frame you get over subsequent scratches pretty quickly. I mean, I think we all like to keep our stuff looking nice, but don't forget they're tools made to be used outside either.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

poor grammar and punctuation bothers me more than scratches on bike parts...but i totally understand. i like my stuff to look 'new' all the time. that's why i keep my bikes so clean...the fact i work in a very clean shop and my bike is on display is an added incentive
:thumbsup:


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes.

I like to keep my equipment mint, that does not mean I don't ride it hard and put it away wet.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the comments. This is sorta like therapy for me =) I am OCD about this, but actually I can accept minor scratches and maybe even paint chips here and there from normal use. It's the deep scratches after the small crash that bugged me because I keep thinking that it should not have happened. Anyway, reading these comments is helping me to "get over it". I think with the handlebar scratch, I'm going to replace my bar tape so that the new tape simply covers up the scratch on the bars.

Anyway, you guys are pretty chill about these kinds of things, but was there a time you were once like me...so neurotic about your bike that scratches bugged you a lot? I know some commenters mentioned that they understood my pain. But for those who are saying that it's no big deal and that it's part of the learning experience, were you at one point OCD? Just curious.


----------



## mandr007 (May 15, 2011)

Imperfections drive me nuts like wrinkles on my face get me down; they're not desired, but tell part of my Story. Behind those imperfections lie experiences, friendships, highs, lows and other memories that make me who I am today. Do I wish I was 21 again, with supple skin and a body full of boundless energy? At times yes, but I can look back on my life path without regret and enjoy the lessons learned from the bad times and reminisce about the great times. Those scratches on your derailleur tell stories - while some might be worth repairing, I'll bet you'll eventually look upon them with fondness. FWIW, I'm 33.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Of course I was like that once, when there was nothing but me and my bike to worry about. Now I have 2 kids, a wife, house, 2 cars, motorcycle, and 4 bikes to look after. Nothing is ever clean and all of it has issues (kids and wife included). You have to not fuss about little things like that or you go insane.

One thing I've learned is that perfection lacks character, and in fact it is all the things that make something imperfect that also make it endearing. It's like marking it as your own, or getting to know someone so well that you see the little things that others don't. I love my wife and kids for what they are, the whole package.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

I hear ya! I am OCD as well about my bike. I had a nasty spill last year on my bike that scratched my bike's brake lever. Pissed me off!! still does..til this day. The worse is when I'm in a rush and I pick up my bike and the handlebars swing around and slam on my frame. Gosh, I *hate *that noise.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

mandr007 said:


> Behind those imperfections lie experiences, friendships, highs, lows and other memories that make me who I am today.


Amen!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It's bad luck to say this, but I haven't dropped my bicycle in 4 years. Not a scratch on it. Well, I had a small nick in the clear coat of the carbon, but fixed that with clear nail polish. No scratches on the cranks, frame, or brakes. Yes, a scratch would bother me alot. You are not alone.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

triathlonandy said:


> I hear ya! I am OCD as well about my bike. I had a nasty spill last year on my bike that scratched my bike's brake lever. Pissed me off!! still does..til this day. The worse is when I'm in a rush and I pick up my bike and the handlebars swing around and slam on my frame. Gosh, I *hate *that noise.


hahaha ... I always make sure I have a tape at the frame where the bar or levers will catch if it swung round ...

The frame does not look as good as without the helicopter tape but it offers some cosmetic protection which is fine for me ...

FWIW ... I do not replace scratched parts ... I am more practical than that, _but I do think about it ... initially ... _ ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Having OCD, yes those imperfections bother me, but get forgotten soon.

The ones that really bother me though and for a long time are when I did the scratch or nick due to my own stupidity.

For example I scratched one of the fork legs with an aero spoke when I pushed hard instead of loosing the brake release, I did retouch the scratch and as it is on the inside you can't see it but still bothers me, or a tiny nick on the top tube's paint because I accidentally dropped the 5mm wrench when adjusting the saddle tilt. It's tiny and has no effect whatsoever but permanently remembers me how clumsy I am.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Like others, the first scratch cuts the deepest but then you get over it. The Yehuda Moon cartoon christened it 'busage' - beauty though usage. They're bikes, not the Mona Lisa.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

All my bikes (except for one that I just got a couple months ago) are scratched here and there for one reason or another – nothing too unsightly though IMO. I definitely didn’t like it when it happened but I got over it and you will too. 

Then again, a small and hardly visible scuff to one person is a huge unsightly mess to another, so let’s see yours. If you post a pic of the scratches everyone can rag on you about how ridiculously anal you are.

If it still bothers you after 65K miles, go ahead and replace it.


----------



## csneom4a1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I will try and post some pics of my battle damage...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

They add character to the bike.
There are enough bikes out there that never see the light of day/road. Mine won't be one of them.


----------



## csneom4a1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is just some of my scars. This is my first bike from 2004 which I am still riding today.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow...are those scratches from the pics above from normal use (i.e. rocks chipping against parts during ride) or were they from small crashes?

Anyway, I remember thinking that when I crashed, I wished my body would have taken the brunt of the fall instead of bike. Sounds insane and masochistic for me to say, but I'm being honest =)


----------



## csneom4a1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Normal use plus a few crashes, few fall overs at stop lights, plus who knows when I let my friends borrow it.


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got a new supersix so I am going to try my best not to scratch it up at all and baby it as long as I can. My road bike is a lot different than my CX bike and mountain bike tho, where I can care less if they get scratched up.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I try my best to keep the bike in perfect condition, but crap happens. stone chips, shoe marks on the crank arms, cable rubs...

battle damage is ok, but dirt and filth are not.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I have to admit that scratches and scrapes bug me too. Bugs me just to know they're there. Other stuff too, like not having wrapped my last bar tape job perfect on the right side. I think about them when I'm riding, especially if I can see it. But then I tell myself to shut the hell up, and bump my cadence up 5 rpm. Kinda like having a profanity jar that you pay into with rpm.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Milk-Bone said:


> After you get your first scratch or ding you really don't care any more. I've got a bunch of scratches and it doesn't bother me as I ride rain or shine. Got a helmet cam now, so next time I go down I will post a video.
> 
> Enjoy your scratches as it means you are using your bike and hopefully having fun. get those miles on and don't sweat the small stuff.


scratches are like wrinkles on the face - it shows experience and wisdom. No scratches - newborn baby newb.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> poor grammar and punctuation bothers me more than scratches on bike parts...but i totally understand. i like my stuff to look 'new' all the time. that's why i keep my bikes so clean...the fact i work in a very clean shop and my bike is on display is an added incentive
> :thumbsup:


Ignoring the rules of capitalization bothers me, but I know what you mean.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a double standard. I try to take good care of my bikes, so the hood scratches and missing rack mount bolts on my 'cross bike, from when I lent it to a friend for a summer and shouldn't have, bother me. But I also came into cycling via commuting and mountain biking. All of my bikes that see any real use get chewed up. Those scratches don't bother me. Bikes are meant to be ridden, and the world can be rough. (Especially off-road, but wherever.) So they get a bit chewed. It's just the carelessness ones that I don't like.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Bike racing would cure you of that.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

It's sort of like a new car. You park in the far corner of the lot until you notice the first few door dings. Then you park where you want to and stop looking for scratches every time you go to your car. At least I do.
That being said, I've ridden ti frames for 12 years which means no scratches or paint issues. Now I have a new carbon bike I rode for the first time last Wednesday. I'm sure there will be tears when I get the first scratch.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Scratches and scars are memories that you don't need a camera to record.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

You don't think you'll ever have to replace your handlebars? You might want to rethink that:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/handle-bar-corrosion-273239.html

Bars, stem, rims, etc won't necessarily last forever. Non-structural damage/scrapes are annoying, but I definitely don't want to be riding along and have a handlebar fail...!


----------



## hellobret (Mar 18, 2012)

after the first one, the rest don't really matter. get the first one as soon as possible!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Think of the scratches as part of its provenance, increasing the bike's value. If a work of art is restored to like-new condition it decreases the amount some collectors will pay.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

csneom4a1 said:


> Here is just some of my scars. This is my first bike from 2004 which I am still riding today.


Wow, 8 years on and you still have the pie plate on it!!


----------



## pdenman33 (Mar 5, 2012)

i use steel wool to freshen up the components on my older 80s "beater" road bike. I haven't tried it on my race rig yet as the surface is a bit more finished than straight steel/aluminum. I would think for a derailleur scratch the right grade of steel wool could take care of the problem


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a tool, not a jewel.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

They does not. Subject-verb number disagreement, however, do.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

There's a difference between honest wear and abuse. Any bike that's ridden is going to collect it's share of wear and nicks, it's when the bike is abused and neglected that it becomes something to be concerned about.

And as far as driving me nuts, shux, I can walk there.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

It really bugs me when I get a scratch or mark on my bike especially my frame. It actually makes me sad when I look at it. I just like nice stuff. I understand that things happen, I just want it to always have the new bike smell


----------



## amptrofa (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm pretty particular about taking care of my things, so this is a total pet peeve of mine. Mostly just on the frame/handlebars/seat/fork. I kinda expect stuff like the derailleurs, chainring, cassette to take wear though.


----------



## Decal guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Im a newbie here on the forum but if the parts are aluminum and not anodized you can sand the marks out of it and buff it out. If they are anodized, do the same and then have the part re- anodized the color of your choice.


----------



## JP01 (Oct 25, 2021)

rkdvsm said:


> I got into a small crash today, and although the frame and components are fine and in perfect working order, I ended up getting severe scratches on the derailleur and handlebar.
> 
> Now, I want to reiterate that everything is still working fine, but as someone who is mildly neurotic, these scratches kinda bother me. If I were rich, I probably would have purchased a new handlebar and derailleur, but I am not rich and cannot justify spending money on replacements for things that don't need replacing.
> 
> ...


It dep


rkdvsm said:


> I got into a small crash today, and although the frame and components are fine and in perfect working order, I ended up getting severe scratches on the derailleur and handlebar.
> 
> Now, I want to reiterate that everything is still working fine, but as someone who is mildly neurotic, these scratches kinda bother me. If I were rich, I probably would have purchased a new handlebar and derailleur, but I am not rich and cannot justify spending money on replacements for things that don't need replacing.
> 
> ...


it depends, if it gets scratched/paint-chipped by you in any way then its more than fine. If it gets damaged by another person's actions then yes it would drive me nuts.


----------

